# Parking in Tenby/coastal Pembs. Travel writer needs replies



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi everyone!
'Just finishing a piece on an out of season visit to Tenby and had a spot of trouble parking. I would like to know (from people who've been there and done that - not hearsay, thanks!) if Tenby is particularly problematic for MH parking or if there were a few (legal) places we could have parked, within a short walk of the town centre.
I'd also like to know from regular visitors to Pembrokeshire (both in peak and off seasons) of any particular parking difficulties people may have come across. We didn't have any problems at all off season - but what's it like in August?
Thanks in anticipation,
Helen.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello Helen,

It some time ago since we were there last but when we went to Tenby in our 7m MH we parked in a largish car park below the town. I can remember walking "up" to the town. Certainly around the town itself it is difficult.


----------



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Tenby parking*

Hi

We went this year and parked in the lower carpark took up two spaces

We also went to saundersfoot put could not park at all so we went back to our camp site


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We stayed near Tenby on a rally early last year (out of season) on a walk into town along the beach we climbed up to the Esplnade and there was a large car park with a couple of smaller (6mts )motorohomes parked up at the back, a local motorhomer on the rally said that is was possible to overnight there out of season.

HERE << is a Flash Earth link to the location

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tenby parking*



dandan said:


> We also went to saundersfoot put could not park at all so we went back to our camp site


Hi

You may park in special Motorhome spaces in the harbour Car Park at Saundersfoot

[HERE <<  is the Flash earth link for the area where you can park...about £3 I think for the day.

mike


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Roly No doubt Tokkalosh will be online soon, she will give you all the local info you will need re parking, Tenby in August.... no way ,we avoid the area in summer months.
Rest of Pembs in August... can be busy and roads can be rather narrow if you are not used to them particularly if you meet others who only ever seem to have driven on wide open roads and have no idea where reverse gear is.
If you need other info re Pembs I'm sure between Tokkalosh and us we could help you out.
Brian


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Tenby & Saundersfoot parking*

Tenby - During the season all car parks will get full early and there is often a long queue on the lower approach road.

North Beach Car Park - easy access.

The Salterns Car Park - easy access.

Tenby Railway Station - small.

S. Cliff Street - Difficult to access although coaches do park there.

Saundersfoot - All car parks will get full quite early. The Harbour car park is privately owned. In winter months you only pay on Sat. & Sun. No overnighting permitted.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Coppet Hall car park is a good one about £2 for the day as well as Wisemans Bridge on the front which is free, there is also a little camp site about £10 for the night. Incidently the carpark behind the Sands in Saundersfoot (regency car park) is now free until 1st April, all the signs came down 31st October so you could wild camp if you could stand the noise at kicking out time of the Sands night club.
Max


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Right next to the Salterns park and ride carpark are spaces leading to another car park alongside a road . This is where we reversed our van in over grass banking and alongside the stream/river. By doing this you are only taking one place which is ok because you can sit behind the van on the grass if you like.

It is just over the stream opposite the toilets at the top of the carpark.

Mind you....I would get there early in the morning as Tenby is very popular but an absolutely brilliant place to visit.


Chris


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi to all

In Sandersfoot, the car park behind the amusement arcade, I asked the car park attendant, he said MHs often park overnight, but get your ticket from the machine before 0900 in the morning, the time we start,

Tenby, the car park at the bottom of the hill not far from the railway arches, or have a drink in the Plough Inn at Sageston, 5 miles ENE of Tenby, had a good nights sleep there early this year.


----------



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

*re Tenby parking*

Thanks so much to everyone who replied. There is a lot of very useful information there. I may be back to a few of you if you don't mind if I need more info.
Best wishes,
Helen.


----------

